# Issue with vsftpd update

## hanj

Hello

Just updated vsftpd to vsftpd-2.2.2 and now when I connect to the ftp server, I see the following in my logs:

```
Mar 19 10:24:12 comp kernel: grsec: From xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx: failed fork with errno -22 by /usr/sbin/vsftpd[vsftpd:6858] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/vsftpd[vsftpd:5301] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0
```

Everything seems to be running properly. I do have grsec compiled in the kernel. I'm running the following:  2.6.28-hardened-r9. Nothing out of the ordinary in the vsftpd.log.

USE flags: pam ssl tcpd -caps (-selinux) -xinetd (I also tried vsftpd with +caps, and the behaviour is the same)

Any ideas how to address this?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## Rexilion

Yeah, it seems that grsecurity is blocking vsftpd from doing it's thing. You need to learn grsecurity that it's okay.

----------

## Zerg2000

I have the same issue. It is probably due to lack of IPC/PID/Network namespaces support in kernel (general setup ==> namespaces support). Network namespace is actually not supported at all in current (2.6.28-hardened-r9) kernel. Vsftpd tries to clone() process with CLONE_NEWIPC/CLONE_NEWPID/CLONE_NEWNET parameters and fails. Then it falls back to standard fork() so everything is ok.

Probably the best thing to do currently is to configure syslog to ignore those lines.

Note: I didn't verify it, only took a quick look at vsftpd source code.

----------

